# First *affordable* spay/neuter booked (GTA)!



## mrbunny (Apr 18, 2011)

Hello,

New around here. My first rabbit, Ms Bun Poopers, came to me, mostly by coincidence, because we found her abandoned in an apartment building in a suitcase. Our second rabbit, Mr Bighead, is a very recent addition, who is adopted from Brampton Animal Services on 9 April 2011.

Since neither of them has been fixed, I have kept them separated (to prevent many bunny babies from happening, even if Ms Buns doesn't seem interested). 

Ms Buns went to her first vet visit, not too long ago. I was planning to get her spayed anyway for health reasons (if not anything else) and had it booked despite the hefty cost of $500 ($498 and change -- I understand rent in Toronto is very expensive). However, with the addition of Mr Bighead and being a student, I had to turn to more affordable options to fix the two buns. 

I called around for any rabbit-savvy vet within a 2-3hr (max) driving distance from Toronto to compare prices. Finally, I stumbled upon Rockwood Veterinary Clinic from the forums here (RabbitsOnline). (Rockwood is 1 hr 2 mins drive away, according to Google Maps.)

I was very relieved that they were not annoyed with my many questions regarding rabbits. (Some of them become impatient, which is understandable.) So, for those looking for an affordable spay/neuter in the GTA region (in Canada) and is willing to drive, Rockwood offers these prices (as of April 2011):- Checkup/pre-surgical exam: $24.30
- Neuter: $97.67
- Spay: $139.50​I'm more nervous about Ms Buns' spay than the neuter (as it is more invasive) than anything. If all goes well, I will be going to Rockwood for yearly checkups for the two buns. 

Wish me luck and good luck to anyone else in a similar situation.


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Apr 18, 2011)

Good for you for looking around. Vets in big cities do tend to cost more due to the rent costs and just the costs of doing business in a big city. Things also tend to cost more anyway. 

Don't forget to ask about getting pain medication. Metacam is a common one, but there are other stronger ones avaliable (I don't know the names though). Both males and females should get pain medication. 

I paid close to $400 for Amelia's spay in January. That included the check up and pain meds. I know that there are some cheaper vets around, but I trust my vet. The vet that did Lillian (not my choice) used staples to close the incision which I fell is unnecessary and was a bit of a pain to deal with for getting them out (the vet is too far to really go for me and there are many other vets in my area). So even if this vet is cheaper, I would not use them.


----------



## mrbunny (Apr 19, 2011)

I'm not sure about Calgary, but I do remember many things in Edmonton (my brother currently lives there) costing about 1.5x more than it would in Toronto. (ie. A bowl of Vietnamese pho would be $5-10 in Toronto, and $10-15 in Edmonton. Or even groceries. Gas is a lot cheaper though in Edmonton. =D)

Thanks for the tip about the pain meds, I'll be sure to ask. Metacam is the only one I've heard about so far. I don't want to leave either buns in pain.


----------



## Jynxie (Apr 19, 2011)

I officially love you.

The cheapest I found was 280 for a neutering. This included the check up as well. It was at an exotic vet near Toronto.


----------



## mrbunny (Apr 19, 2011)

It appears that in my excitement about the price (shame on me) that I forgot to include some vital details about Rockwood:

Rockwood Veterinary Clinic
Dr Gerard Roberts / Dr Claire Maine [These two doctors were mentioned.]
(519) 856-9002
179 Main Street South
Rockwood, ON N0B 2K0


----------



## Jynxie (Apr 19, 2011)

That is seriously such a good price, I thought I had found a cheap place. That is fantastic.


----------



## Daisy Bunny (Apr 19, 2011)

If they spay is only like $140, what about having someone monitor during surgery? (this is usually like $75) What about blood work (like $80) What about cost of pain meds? Etc. My only concern is cheaper may be missing some of the necessities. Also is this laser or standard scalpel spaying? Do they take them before surgery or leave them after or is it pickup right away?


----------



## Vvvvvvvv (Apr 20, 2011)

Seriously!? I'm right beside Rockwood and I paid around $300. I even phoned every single veterinarian listed in Brampton, Georgetown, Acton, Rockwood and Guelph before I decided on a place! Hard to believe I somehow missed that one. ....Hmmm, actually, I'm almost positive that I remember calling that particular clinic, and the price was _much _higher a year ago. Very strange. I'm probably mistaken.

I was very happy with the quality of the place I ended up taking Scotch to for her spay, but as an incredibly poor student, this is something I'll have to keep in mind for the future. At the very least I will be calling them up for more details. Thanks!


----------



## Daisy Bunny (Apr 20, 2011)

I would be careful guys. I looked up the rating for Rockwood on vetratings and found out their license was revoked?!

Anyways, doing some google research I found this:

Dr. Clare Maine (Rockwood, Ontario)
On April 22, 2003 the Discipline Committee met to
hear and consider allegations of professional
misconduct against Dr. Clare Maine.
Dr. Maine pleaded guilty to the following allegations:
â¢ Dr. Maine practiced veterinary medicine from an
unaccredited facility from approximately 1997 to
2002.
â¢ Dr. Maine participated in steering members of the
public to her veterinary clinic in Rockwood,
Ontario.
â¢ Dr. Maine solicited clients by transporting animals
belonging to members of the public from the
unaccredited facility to her veterinary clinic in
Rockwood, Ontario.
â¢ Dr. Maine treated goats, in a non-emergent
situation, without proper accreditation.
â¢ Dr. Maine provided care, including performing
surgery for many species of wildlife between April
1996 and August 2001 without having a permit
from the Ministry of Natural Resources to operate
a wildlife rehabilitation centre.
â¢ Dr. Maine failed to properly use and supervise her
auxiliaries including that she permitted them to
administer rabies vaccines, sign her name to rabies
certificates and perform major surgery.
â¢ Dr. Maine failed to ensure that staff followed
appropriate x-ray precautions in the proper use of
x-ray dosimeters.
â¢ Dr. Maine failed to maintain adequate medical
records for the treatment she provided at the
unaccredited facility, for presentations and
treatment of wildlife and from her clinic in
Rockwood, Ontario.
â¢ Dr. Maine failed to maintain adequate clinic logs
(i.e. surgery/anaesthetic log, narcotics and
controlled drug log and radiology log).
Decision:
The Discipline Committee accepted Dr. Maine's
guilty plea and the following joint submission as to
penalty:
â¢ That Dr. Maine be reprimanded by the Discipline
Committee.
â¢ That Dr. Maine's license to practice veterinary
medicine be suspended for 8 months. However,
Dr. Maine's licence shall initially be suspended for
a period of 4 months. The second 4 month period
of suspension shall itself be suspended provided
that Dr. Maine satisfies the following requirements
within 2 years from the time that the initial 4
month period of suspension is completed:
(a) A monitor shall practice with Dr. Maine and
conduct a random chart review, one day per
month for a period of two years, commencing
immediately following the initial 4 month
suspension.
(b) Dr. Maine shall take and successfully
complete courses designed by the College in
the following areas: radiology technique,
appropriate record keeping and
jurisprudence.
(c) Dr. Maine shall pay $11,123.24 in costs to the
College.
â¢ Dr. Maine's licence will be suspended effective
December 1, 2003.




So.... that's not good??!?!? I called them and yes they are WAY cheaper (like $300 cheaper!!!) But sometimes I think maybe this is too good to be true? Especially is ALL vets I called were around the $500 mark.


----------



## MiniLopHop (Apr 20, 2011)

That is rather frightning. How can someone like that still be in practice?


----------



## Jynxie (Apr 20, 2011)

Woah...

I'm tempted to call and ask whats the status on that.
If she's still preforming without a license, or maybe she got it back?

Scary stuff.


----------



## mrbunny (Apr 20, 2011)

Holy crap! Thank goodness you told me! I'm going to cancel my rabbits' appointment first thing tomorrow. 

However, I do not believe it is necessary to pay $500 for a quality spay/neuter. I suspect that, as you go further up north, it becomes cheaper. For instance, the Thunder Bay Veterinary Clinic (Dr. Patricia Alderson) only charges about $100 for a spay. (I don't remember exactly since it is too far up north. I had rabbits when I was younger, which were under my uncle's care and I don't recall it being it that high up.) 

I called every place listed on (under Ontario) http://members.shaw.ca/cocoasun/CanadianRabbitVets.htm#Ontario and most places listed on here that were not listed on the first site http://www.ontariorabbits.org/health/healthvets.htm

I noted that not all places cater to rabbits, but are listed anyway on those pages. I did write down all the prices of every place within a 3-hr range of Toronto. As for answering my questions about rabbits, I suggest you call because, unfortunately, I did not keep track of that. 

Since Daisy Bunny's mention of Dr Claire Maine's *alarming* license revocation, I suggest Googling their names as well (even if they answer your questions about rabbits well).

That said, listed below are the places that I consider within an affordable range for spays and neuters. Do call (again) for yourself and check the status of the vet because I don't remember much. (All I wrote down was the price and the Google Maps estimate of travel time.) 

*Acton *- 58 mins from Toronto
Spay: $253; Neuter: $153
_Acton Veterinary Clinic_
Dr. Stephen Hess
10 River St
Acton, ON L7J 1C1
Phone: (519) 853-1450

*Brantford *- 1 hr 18 mins from Toronto
Spay: $216.96; Neuter: $166.11; Pre-surgical exam: $64
_Windrush Veterinary Services_
Dr. Chris Crombie 
26 Sixth Concession Rd, Burford Township
RR#4 Brantford, ON N3T 5L7
Phone: (519) 449-5080

*Burlington *- 46 mins from Toronto
Spay: $275; Neuter: $180; Pre-surgical exam: $36 
_Bay Cities Animal Hospital
_Dr. Barry Burtis
3001 New Street
Burlington, ON L7R 1K3
Phone: (905) 639-5414

*Burlington* - 46 mins from Toronto
Brant Animal Clinic - Spay: $273; Neuter: $165
_Dr. Gesa Kohn-Gould _
2201 Brant Street
Burlington, ON L7P 3N8
Phone: (905) 336-4002
_Note_: Surgery is not completed on site, but at the Burlington Animal Hospital

*Exeter *- 2 hr 46 mins from Toronto
Spay: $180; Neuter: $128
_Thames Road Vet Clinic_
Dr. Shawn Tucker
67 Thames Road W 
Exeter, ON N0M 1S3 
Phone: (519) 235-0001

*Guelph *- 1 hr 11 mins from Toronto
Spay: $297.90; Neuter: $213.90; Pre-surgical exam: $77
_Campus Estates Animal Hospital_
Dr. Alison Daub 
Campus Estates Plaza
35 Harvard Rd, Unit 26. 
Guelph, ON N1G 3A2
(519) 837-1212
http://www.petsandvets.ca 

*London* - 2 hrs 18 mins from Toronto
Spay: $250; Neuter: $150; Pre-surgical exam: $60
_Arva Animal Hospital
_Dr. Melanie Kenzie
13638 Medway Road
London, ON, N0M 1C0
Phone: (519) 660-8048
http://arvaanimalhospital.com 
_Note_: Dr. Melanie Kenzie is only available on Tuesdays, Wednesdays, and Thursdays

*London* - 2 hrs 18 mins from Toronto
Spay: $190-230; Neuter: $140-175
_Stoneybrook Animal Hospital_
Dr. Kristina Wiebe 
620 Fanshawe Park Road East
London, ON, N5X 2R1
Phone: (519) 432-1895
http://www.stoneybrookanimalhospital.com 

*Peterborough *- 1 hr 50 mins from Toronto
Spay: $240; Neuter: $200; Pre-surgical exam: $65
_Otonabee Animal Hospital
_Dr. Lindsay Prior
3881 Wallace Point Road
R. R. #11
Peterborough, ON, K9J 6Y3
Phone: (705) 743-4936
http://www.otonabah.com 
_Note_: I do remember this place being very annoyed and impatient at my questions regarding rabbits. However, I may have caught them on a bad day. (After all, I did call on Monday.)

I will likely call Acton Veterinary Clinic, Windrush Veterinary Clinic, Bay Cities Animal Hospital, and Campus Estates Animal Hospital tomorrow (based primarily on proximity). I will book with whomever I can get an appointment earliest (as I have two unfixed rabbits and I would like to bond them as soon as possible). 

Once again, thank you Daisy May for informing me.


----------



## mrbunny (Apr 20, 2011)

I'm not risking it, regardless if she got her license back.


----------



## Daisy Bunny (Apr 21, 2011)

There's another doc at Rockwood (Dr. Roberts) but either way, I wouldn't risk it either!!! I mean, someone that once worked like that to me doesn't change drastically from how they worked before... 

Also I think I will be seeing Dr. Sam Munn at Greenwood in Toronto. The price is a bit cheaper ($435) compared to other places ($518 and up), but i found really great ratings about the doctor from rabbit owners. Just one great review after another. So i'm definitely seeing him! The website is www.drmunn.ca if anyone's interested.


----------



## Daisy Bunny (Apr 21, 2011)

Also mrbunny what does this prices include?
Greenwood charges $365 for a spay which includes blood work, monitoring, motility and pain drugs, overnight stay, fluiids, etc. Only separate fee is $74 for the exam. I've noticed other places that quote cheap like $250 but that does NOT include blood work, pain drugs, monitoring, etc...


----------



## mrbunny (Apr 21, 2011)

Sorry, I'm not sure and I don't remember anymore. I didn't write it down. But, I'll be calling the 4-5 places I mentioned and asking them again tomorrow afternoon. (I have an exam tomorrow morning.)

I do remember that the one in Acton is all inclusive because it's the first place I called and the receptionist took the time to explain everything and answer my questions. So, blood work, monitoring, overnight stay, pain meds (they use metacam), fluids, food, etc. is all included. Isoflurane is used as an anesthetic during the surgery. There is both a general anesthetic and localized anesthetic used for rabbits during the surgery to ensure minimal pain. Rabbits are not released until they are eating and pooping. Rabbits are significant part of their practice. 

I also checked the vet ratings for Dr Stephen Hess and he seems good. Dr. Debbie Hrynkiw used to be located at the same location, but she opened a new practice (Black Creek Veterinary Clinic) that focuses mainly on dogs and cats. (I remember her name was listed as a guest speaker for one OREO event.)

Again, I'll be calling once more just to be sure.


----------



## mrbunny (Apr 21, 2011)

I actually went to see Dr Sam Munn a month ago in March for Ms Bun Poopers' first check-up. He is _very _enthusiastic. 

The only thing Dr Munn missed (that I realize now) is when he checked Ms Buns' teeth, he only completed a visual inspection. According to the RabbitRescue, the vet should check for molars with "otoscope of videoscope." So, if you do see him, do make sure he does that with your bun.

If Ms Buns was the only bun in this home, I would have completed the spay at Greenwood. However, being a student with limited means and income and the very obvious need for Mr Bighead's neuter (he is very un-litter-trained), it doesn't seem like a viable option for me.


----------



## Daisy Bunny (Apr 21, 2011)

Awesome, I will make sure of that.
But otherwise, good and rabbit knowledgable?

Well I hope Acton is really great for your buns!!


----------



## mrbunny (Apr 21, 2011)

Very good. Explained everything in detail and doesn't get offended/impatient with questions. Speaks a bit quickly. Staff are good with that as well, and if technicians/nurses don't know the answer, they asked me to wait until I got the proper answer, which I thought was a nice touch.

If you work, be prepared to take the day off because I hear that booking is tight and may be switched around. However, I think that's understandable because he will take your pet in without an appointment if you think it's an emergency. (It happened to me, but it's not a big deal.)

And thanks, I hope some place works out for my buns, too =)


----------



## saublegirl (May 24, 2011)

I have gone to Rockwood vet clinic to see the vet Dr. Maines with my dogs and cats....And I have to say that she seems to be the biggest animal lover vet I've ever seen....They have cheaper prices because she cares about the animals so much and wants them to get the medical attention they need even if the family has money problems.....I really don't think she did anything wrong! In her spare time, separate from the clinic, she helped wildlife!


----------



## saublegirl (May 24, 2011)

And just to mention, I know so many people that will travel an hour or more to go to her...She also saved the life of my parents dog and cat when every other vet in the area said there was nothing they could do, to just euthanize them....The dog had epilepsy really bad, and she was the only one that would help her...That dog lived happily for another few years! And a cat with a brain tumor...She was the only one that would help him, and we had another 7/8 years with him (He was put to sleep at 18 due to old age).....


----------



## Jynxie (May 26, 2011)

I went and got my dog spayed in Acton. The one right off main street on River st.

When I called and made the appointment they said 400 dollars. I called back they said that didn't include tax... Somehow tax on 400 dollars was 525...

Then when I got there they told me bloodwork wasn't included, when I called BOTH times I asked "so this is the price, blood work, everything... right?" 

They also had horrible bed side manner, I wouldn't recomment this one if this is the acton vet you are going to.


----------

